# pingtest.net



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2010)

why didnt i know about this before?


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 13, 2010)

ping www.google.com -n 10000

constantly updating, right there.

site wont come up for me


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> ping www.google.com -n 10000
> 
> constantly updating, right there.
> 
> site wont come up for me



pingtest.net wont come up for you?

also, the site has a lot of good info if you need to diagnose connection related issues.


----------



## IINexusII (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 13, 2010)

never been able to get a ping under 40 out of the 5 ISPs ive had:
charter, comcast, cableone, comcast, charter (not in any particular order)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 13, 2010)

Meh. I got a cruddy DSL speed. not too shabby though.

Edit: Well, looks like I get a better connection to this server:


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Grings (Jan 13, 2010)

cool beans, my adsl is getting upgraded to adsl2+ next week, this (and speedtest) will be handy to make sure it all works good when its done


----------



## MadClown (Jan 13, 2010)

No Jitter =D.


----------



## Bow (Jan 14, 2010)

I can live with that.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 14, 2010)

wow, everyone has a better speed than i do, even at 300 miles
wtf?

47 is the lowest mine will go.


----------



## Bow (Jan 14, 2010)

Just ran it again......Thats much better.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## SummerDays (Jan 14, 2010)

<50 ms times to game servers.  lol

You need to find a company that owns a pretty great network.


----------



## Munki (Jan 14, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> wow, everyone has a better speed than i do, even at 300 miles
> wtf?
> 
> 47 is the lowest mine will go.



Make sure your not DL or UL anything...


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 14, 2010)

Munki has a good point, sometimes when you're busy downloading, your ping times will drop, perhaps do to the protocol and the bandwidth you're using.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 14, 2010)

wat i got


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 14, 2010)

[URL=http://www.pingtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2010)

why am i the only one with an f and no i wasnt downloading anything


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 14, 2010)

coz your internet connection has issues


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2010)

ping ping ping

100 miles

3700 miles

9800+ miles


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 14, 2010)

I just went from New York to San Jose in 90 ms.  lol


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 14, 2010)

All hail the mighty comcast...*which is my only option here besides dialup *
~150 miles



~1100 miles



~3450 miles



~6400 miles




its really great when i game online, sometimes i can go hours without so much as a hiccup, sometimes i cant stay in a single match


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2010)

here is my ping to australia 9950 miles away. not bad i guess.


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2010)

Midwest (10 miles away)




West Coast




East Coast




Down south




Up North!




Great Britian




Tokyo, Japan




AUS/NZ


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 14, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> why didnt i know about this before?
> 
> [url]http://www.pingtest.net/result/7784679.png[/URL]



It's new


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmmm, VM traffic time too.


----------



## sweeper (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Boneface (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## driver66 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## razaron (Jan 14, 2010)

but thats without the packet loss thing working.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 14, 2010)

here are mine, pingtest and speedtest





and here is my speedtest


----------

